# Paint/Body Issues on a 2014!?



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Find a new dealer. The cruze has a very thin clear coat. Behind the rear doors it should have clear "tape" on the panels I know of one tsb for paint not sure if it covers 2014


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I have had the same paint and body issues. Mine is also a 2014. My bumper seems to out of alignment. Did you get this fixed free of charge?


----------



## Darthyoda (Apr 2, 2014)

The chipping is above the tape, and yes they did realign them free but the door is still not right.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Paint chips are normal, the 3m tape and expensive dealer add on flaps couldn't protect me in the 1st 1000 miles. PI# is only 11-12 that didn't come with the 3m tape. My chip was barely MM's above the tape. I ended up getting touch up paint and doing it myself. You will need it for the mirrors in 6 moths or more if you do as much freeway/turnpike runs as I do. Take the doors and bumpers to a difrent dealership. They will walk the line of cars and say it's normal when all Cruze bumpers come F'd up needing adjustment from the factory. My back doors got realigned around 1st and 3rd oil change.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

oh it will happen above the tape on the hood even the back of the front doors have chips out of mine with 9345 miles on it. just like the cobalts the cruze has a creap paint job. Its pretty depressing esspecially in ny where theres more salt on the roads then there is in the ocean


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ehousel said:


> oh it will happen above the tape on the hood even the back of the front doors have chips out of mine with 9345 miles on it. just like the cobalts the cruze has a creap paint job. Its pretty depressing esspecially in ny where theres more salt on the roads then there is in the ocean


LOL tell me about it! If you have kids the salt from the car will get on their jackets and clothes every single time they get near the car.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> LOL tell me about it! If you have kids the salt from the car will get on their jackets and clothes every single time they get near the car.


dear lord and then all over your seats in the car? 
we had so much salt this year theres already rust on my underbody 1 year old car undercoated and taken through a car wash once a weeks


----------



## Darthyoda (Apr 2, 2014)

If I knew the car wouldn't hold up I wouldn't have bought it let alone paid the extra for the diesel it's crazy to think that they can't hold up to even 10,000 miles with out paint problems.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Darthyoda said:


> If I knew the car wouldn't hold up I wouldn't have bought it let alone paid the extra for the diesel it's crazy to think that they can't hold up to even 10,000 miles with out paint problems.


Most cars of this price range paint is an issue. My 2005 Legacy GT has a pearl paint and it had issues. The touch up paint is of different consistency if the 2. The Cruze paint is more runny when applied. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its not just cheap cars, all newer cars paint sucks. Imagine spending 50K on a car that chipped this easy, I would be much more upset.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Its not just cheap cars, all newer cars paint sucks. Imagine spending 50K on a car that chipped this easy, I would be much more upset.


You are correct. My 2011 Silverado had just as bad paint, and even worse body panels (wavy sheet metal). It was a $36k truck compared to this $19k car.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Darthyoda said:


> Ok I have a 2014 Diesel Cruze, which I have to say my wife and myself have loved since we bought it in December 11th of 2013. When I first got it I noticed the bumpers, and back doors were not aligned correctly, also it had some of the molding around one of the back doors was deformed. I took it back right away and of course they took it and "fixed it". I just had it's 2nd oil change done yesterday 3/31/14 and noticed behind the back doors, in front of the rear wheels, the paint was chipping?! It only has 9700 miles on it and it has me frustrated to no end. I bought this car not leased because I wanted to have it around for a long time, my first "NEW" car. Only 4 months in and it needs new paint on it and the back doors reset again? I have a hard time believing that it will last the years I want to get out of it now and just want to get rid of it. I am hoping I can get the dealer to buy it back from me but is anyone else having problems like this? Is there any good fix? Or anything I can do to help give this thing back? If anyone has any advice please let me know. On a side note it was great to have my 2nd oil change done and find out the dealer didn't know they had to add DEF fluid and they haven't been draining the water from the fuel filter because "I didn't think you had to do that every oil change..." said the service manager... I really lost a lot of respect for them there.



Hey Darthyoda, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this paint concern with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further, along with your Chevrolet dealership. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I took my 2014 Cruze in when it's first oil change was due for the exact same reason (misaligned doors, trunk, hood, insulation hanging from underneath passenger outside mirror) and my dealer kept the car the entire day then called and told me I could come get it. When I got there they hadn't touched a thing on it. The service manager brought out the Clearance and Flushness Specifications and said that all the problems I pointed out to them were within specifications. Pissed me off so bad I left not noticing that the insulation was still hanging from the right mirror. I have no faith in my dealer. I was really pissed when I got to where I was going and had to drive back because they had gotten oil on the exhaust down pipe and it was smoking like a coal train. They changed the oil today and when I got home I opened the hood and there was oil all around the filling tube, down under the spark plug cover and on the engine shield. I'm going to take it to a different dealer from now on. Might be 50 miles away but I've had it with my service department.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know exactly why the Cruze is having trunk misalignment issues? What have dealers done to fix it if it can indeed be corrected? Correct me if I'm wrong but this misaligned trunk issue seems to be more prevalent on the right/passenger side of the trunk. Would the misaligned doors cause the trunk to be misaligned too or are they totally separated?


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Does anyone know exactly why the Cruze is having trunk misalignment issues? What have dealers done to fix it if it can indeed be corrected? Correct me if I'm wrong but this misaligned trunk issue seems to be more prevalent on the right/passenger side of the trunk. Would the misaligned doors cause the trunk to be misaligned too or are they totally separated?


It's the right side on mine too. Can't be adjusted with the bump stop to take it out. If you try and adjust the left side it just make the right side worse.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Darthyoda (Apr 2, 2014)

I am still waiting to hear what they can do for me but I didn't pay 19k for my car it's a diesel with extras it's over 27k before rebates and such, and I wouldn't have bought the diesel if I didn't plan on keeping it for a long time. So I did have high expectations for it and after 4 months just feel let down by the body and dealer.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Regarding the paint, this paint is not cheap. Think about how fast your tires throw a rock when it picks it up. It will do damage I don't care how expensive your paint is. I bought the clear door edge protection when I bought the clear head light protection. Instead of using them for the edge protection I used them to protect edge of the car behind the rear door all the way up and its done great.

I also aligned my doors myself, just easier than dealing with the dealer. I had them repaint it first then I put the edge protection on. 

The factory does need to train their people better on building the cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

RWise said:


> I took my 2014 Cruze in when it's first oil change was due for the exact same reason (misaligned doors, trunk, hood, insulation hanging from underneath passenger outside mirror) and my dealer kept the car the entire day then called and told me I could come get it. When I got there they hadn't touched a thing on it. The service manager brought out the Clearance and Flushness Specifications and said that all the problems I pointed out to them were within specifications. Pissed me off so bad I left not noticing that the insulation was still hanging from the right mirror. I have no faith in my dealer. I was really pissed when I got to where I was going and had to drive back because they had gotten oil on the exhaust down pipe and it was smoking like a coal train. They changed the oil today and when I got home I opened the hood and there was oil all around the filling tube, down under the spark plug cover and on the engine shield. I'm going to take it to a different dealer from now on. Might be 50 miles away but I've had it with my service department.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep, you need a new dealer. I been through 3 oil changes and a million small things and they didn't even leave grease finger prints on the headliners 1 time like my previous car dealerships have. Another reason I stayed away from tan/cocoa interior, I got in my Subaru the other day and got pissed off all over again when I looked up.


----------



## Darthyoda (Apr 2, 2014)

So next Tuesday will be 3 weeks since I talked to my dealership about this problem and they are telling me they can't get a hold of the GM rep to find out what they can do. Just shocked with how bad the service is from GM with this.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Same here, my dealer was suppose to call me by the 4th but haven't heard a word. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

cruze2011white said:


> Regarding the paint, this paint is not cheap. Think about how fast your tires throw a rock when it picks it up. It will do damage I don't care how expensive your paint is. I bought the clear door edge protection when I bought the clear head light protection. Instead of using them for the edge protection I used them to protect edge of the car behind the rear door all the way up and its done great.
> 
> I also aligned my doors myself, just easier than dealing with the dealer. I had them repaint it first then I put the edge protection on.
> 
> The factory does need to train their people better on building the cruze.



I disagree. I've seen plenty of vehicles from 07 or so back that have better paint then my Wife's Cruze with 60,000 miles on it. My 09 & 11 Silverado paint, was crap too compared to my 05 Silverado. I swear if I looked at it hard enough it would fall off.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's not the Model, Make, Manufacturer or the worker causing the paint to chip. It's the use of mandated waterborne based paints that's causing the issue. In 2007, federal regulations started the removal of solvent based paints from the automotive industry. You are not the only one having the issue

https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...3&ie=UTF-8#q=water+based+paints+cars+chipping


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Darthyoda said:


> So next Tuesday will be 3 weeks since I talked to my dealership about this problem and they are telling me they can't get a hold of the GM rep to find out what they can do. Just shocked with how bad the service is from GM with this.


Hello Darthyoda,

I deeply apologize for your frustrations and dissatisfaction due to your current situation. We would like the opportunity to look into this on your behalf. Please send us a private message that includes your full contact information, VIN and dealership name and location. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I love it when bloggers blame the EPA for automotive problems instead of the manufacturers. In 2010 EPA Regulation 40CFR63 required high efficiency exhaust filtration on auto paint booths that use solvents, lead, chromates and other highly hazardous chemicals. Before that they could exhaust unfiltered toxic emissions into a kindergarten playground if they wanted to. EPA also mandated training for the painters to allow safe use of these toxins. Car manufacturers decided to switch to the water based paints instead of comply with the regulation. Auto paint problems are not new. My stepmother bought a new 1979 Olds and the paint peeled completely off of the hood and trunk, in sheets, within 3 years.


----------

